# Banana Sex Cult Leader Splits After Raid



## Hir (Sep 15, 2009)

http://news.ninemsn.com.au/article.aspx?id=863552&rss=yes

Oh and isn't the title just an amazing pun? |:


----------



## Azbulldog (Sep 17, 2009)

*rimshot*


----------



## CAThulu (Sep 17, 2009)

*wha wha machine*


----------



## JMAA (Sep 18, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> *wha wha machine*


I can't seriously stop watching it over and over.


----------



## petgenbir (Sep 20, 2009)

That's pretty good.


----------



## Maugryph (Aug 25, 2015)

Hewge said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5PLNMn3Wfg



Lol. hilarious


----------

